
The iCloud tax for Mac users - antr
http://www.digitalmediamachine.com/2011/10/icloud-tax-for-mac-users.html
======
shaggyfrog
Pure linkbait.

The central argument is that iCloud on the Mac desktop needs the latest
version of Mac OS X, which costs money to buy if you don't have it already --
and apparently that is shameful since you can use iCloud with Windows 7.

But Windows 7 also costs money -- much more than Lion.

Not sure if the author meant to leave that fact out or they don't understand
the contradiction.

